# FEDERATION NATIONAL BOTTLE SHOW



## westernbittersnut (Apr 28, 2009)

I would encourage all the collectors/diggers to attend this show in Los Angeles July 31, August 1, & 2nd, 2009. This will be the largest bottle show in the West! The seminars are shaping up to be interesting topics. Collectors are coming from many places in the East as well as large contingencies from Nevada, California. Collectors from Utah, Oregon, Washington as well will be in attendance. This hobby needs the support of all of us.


----------



## onekick1 (Apr 28, 2009)

Westernbittersnut,
 Could you give us some information on the location etc.
 Thanks


----------



## div2roty (Apr 28, 2009)

I had a good time and did some good sales setting up at the show in York Pa last year.  Sadly I will not be flying out for this years.


----------



## westernbittersnut (Apr 28, 2009)

I was at the York Exposition bottle show last year as well. I didn't expect to find anything I collect, since I'm so specialized in what I collect. However I ended up buying a very rare, expensive western bitters that of all things originally was dug in San Jose, Ca. It only took me to travel to York, Pa to find it!


----------



## westernbittersnut (Apr 28, 2009)

The FOHBC National Bottle Show is hosted this year by the Los Angeles Historical Bottle Club. Early Admission is Saturday, August 1st 1:00 PM to 5:00 PM and Sunday August 2nd 8:00 AM, General Admission is 9:00 AM to 3:00 PM.

 Located at the Pomona Fairplex 1104 W. McKinley Ave, Pomona, CA 91768. There should be approximately 12 seminars for collectors/diggers to attend free from 6:00 PM to 9:00 PM on Saturday evening on various interesting bottle topics. 

 The facilities are very large and can accomodate a tremendous amount of sellers tables, if you are interested at all in attending please see the Federation of Historical Bottle Collectors website.

                                              http://www.fohbc.com

 or contact Pam Selenak, 156 S. Pepper St., Orange, CA 92868 (714) 633-5775 or pselenak@yahoo.com


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 28, 2009)

Doubt that I'll waste time going. Homie don't play that 1PM BUY IN time. York was fun, but nothing of interest to me 'cept a nice mineral water tray. What few Lyons Powders that showed on the tables were common colors and priced to the sky. Wouldn't expect Pomona to be much different, even if it is in the Southwest.


----------



## onekick1 (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow  - With that kind of attutude you can do us all a favor and stay at homie.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yep. For the money I'd spend going down there I can add something nice to one of my other collections. Bottles have become a small part of my collecting interests. After some 50 years of hard core diggin' and collecting, it's time for something a little different. The diggin' part is still my favorite activity, though. Prob'ly never give that up. Dig 'em and sell 'em.


----------



## westernbittersnut (Apr 28, 2009)

I find it odd, that you would attend most of the Northern California shows which will be at best, half the size of this National show or less. Yet would travel across the U. S. to a Pennsylvania show in search of items for your collection, but not attend this Federation National bottle show in hopes of acquiring the same? It's not often we get to have a Federation National Bottle show in our home state. I would think this would be a good opportunity for you to sell some of your terrific inventory of bottles, I'm sure there will be some collectors that would be thrilled to have the opportunity to buy or trade for some of your items.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't know, Warren. Traveling to York was only part of our reason to go east. We visited with long time Brooklyn diggin' buddy, Mike Hoffman, and also saw other folks who we don't see but every dozen years, or so. I really don't hold high expectations of there being any slayers that I need at this time. My Cutter group is only missing a couple of examples, so I have started picking up multiples of some of the nicer and older Hotalings. My run of 4 piece mold Circles, w/o the A No 1 on the back, is now more than a dozen different colors. Jewels on the crown and all that good stuff.

 Louie, Ken S, the "Gold Dust Twins", and I have considered renting a motorhome to make the trip, but with the show only being basically a six hour event, it makes the practicality of that aspect somewhat tenuous. I won't drive down there, which leaves flying in and out the same day the only viable option. That deal depends on flight costs, too. Let's face it, bottles shows are over after the first day; if you haven't scored by then the chances of doing so are somewhere between slim and none. At this time, shows are primarily a social event and swapping lies with fellow collectors is what it's all about. I enjoyed visiting at Vallejo, but after 3 hrs of cruising the aisles I was done. LA-LA Land shouldn't be much different, but one never knows, do he? Hail, I just might talk myself into it yet.


----------



## westernbittersnut (Apr 29, 2009)

Mike,

 I hope you, Ken and the others do decide to come. I think it is important that this show have a good turnout. I think it will become important when discussions get further along about the possibility of hosting a Bottle Exposition in California, especially in Northern California in 2012. 

 There really won't be any bottle shows to attend [unless you want to go further south to San Diego in June] if you guys miss this one in August.


----------

